# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Chronische utucaria

## waldyhond1

Hallo, mijn man heeft sinds 24 december utucaria of netelroos, wij zijn al bij een 5 tal dermatologen geweest en hij heeft al heel wat onderzoeken gedaan, zonder resultaat
hij word er wanhopig van ik heb al op alle sites zitten zoeken naar antwoorden maar kan er geen vinden.
Zijn er nog mensen die daar aan lijden en wat hebben zij gedaan?
mijn man staat regelmatig vol rode grote bilten of meer rode plekken dan eens kleiner en hevig jeukend dan weer grote plekken, verdeeld over dag en nacht hij kan s'avonds gaan slapen met bijna geen plekken en s'morgens opstaan vol rode plekken.
Ook s'nacht merk ik dat hij zich in zijn slaap krapt, we hebben al over nagedacht wat dit te weeg zou kunnen brengen maar zijn er nog niet achter gekomen.
kan iemand ons tips geven we zouden het zeer op prijs stellen.

groetjes liliane alvast bedankt

----------


## Janneke

Hoi Liliane, 

zijn jullie hier al wijzer geworden?

----------

